# WW2 Nuclear bunker



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

after much fun trying to find a way in we managed it so here are some pics 



DSCF0330 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0332 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0333 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0334 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0339 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0345 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0351 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0366 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0370 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0371 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0389 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

i advise not to try this because it takes a while to get out 




DSCF0335 by hiddendevon, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude read this first then have another go or I'll be pitting the tread.
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 7, 2012)

Pretty sure this is post WW2. The gauges say this is probably Cold War era....but I have been known to be wrong about these things. Good photos mind especially the one of what I think is a seismograph.

Godzy


----------



## night crawler (Oct 7, 2012)

Well you managed it and worth it from the photo's though I'd say cold war rather than WW2


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you all go in full camo, including boots? Unless this is on an army base, you stick out like a sore thumb wearing full camo gear. Simple clothes can be a better disguise than looking like a soldier in the dead of night (or light of day!).

An interesting explore though, from the images posted and others floating on the net recently, it is a Cold War bunker and not WWII, but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Well you managed it and worth it from the photo's though I'd say cold war rather than WW2



thanks will change it soon when i figure out how


----------



## Mike L (Oct 7, 2012)

Definately post WW2 and from the appearance of some of the plant and signage in use until very recently. Nice site, did you find any other areas you haven't shown yet?


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its both if its the one Im thinking of (Theres 2 in the area).
Has WW2 tunnels at the back and the cold war bit is built into the old Royal Naval and Army UGHQ from WW2 then modernized and strengthened at the end of WW2 into the cold war period.

It was also updated every year up till about 1998, where the MoD cut back on its funding but it stayed active right up until about 2004/2005.
The MoD/Navy sold off the land.


----------



## outkast (Oct 7, 2012)

did you get down to the WW2 section, its worth a look


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Definately post WW2 and from the appearance of some of the plant and signage in use until very recently. Nice site, did you find any other areas you haven't shown yet?



no not as of yet but still looking 
thnx


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

outkast said:


> did you get down to the WW2 section, its worth a look



will be looking at that later thanx


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 8, 2012)

great pics mate, shows wot looks like a very interesting place indeed!...that sign is def true about the light at the end of the tunnel!....and u can't beat a good old gettin stuck in the turnstyle pic

looks like u had a great mooch about, good for u i wud too, luv that kinda splore


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2012)

monkeyboy2012 said:


> no not as of yet but still looking
> thnx



it was built to with stand bombs thrown at it... a 50-100kg person has no chance at getting in... 

ive been inside this place great location... but really not worth the risk getting nabbed in...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice one! Well done for getting in, looks a fascinating place!


----------



## richy142 (Oct 8, 2012)

looks like the top part of mountwise


----------



## outkast (Oct 8, 2012)

richy142 said:


> looks like the top part of mountwise



it is Rich, to be honest if you have ever visited a rotor bunker then you have pretty much seen the top part of mountwise.

and before anyone says it, I know mountwise was not a rotor bunker, I mean it looks just like one


----------



## Newage (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All

Well the title is interesting WW2 Nuclear bunker, but this is not the full history story.

Mount Wise was built into a dry moat of a Napoleonic fort and there is still bits and bobs left from then.
There is a set of steps that links the upper (Cold War) section with the lower (WW2) section and these
if my info is correct are Napoleonic.

The picture below shows the curved steps.







Cheers Newage


----------



## outkast (Oct 8, 2012)

Remember the staircase well


----------



## shane.c (Oct 8, 2012)

Good pics any more of the WW,2 shelter


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

shane.c said:


> Good pics any more of the WW,2 shelter



i will add some more later keep checking thanks


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 8, 2012)

This place is brilliant I love the rust on that nuclear logo looks well cool nice report


----------



## stevejd (Oct 8, 2012)

the nuclear bit would definately be post 1945
Los alamos test July 16, 1945
Hiroshima August 6, 1945
Nagasaki August 9, 1945
war ends.
I know its probably to some of you 'teaching gran to suck eggs' but I sometimes think some of the younger posters don't have a broad enough historical background.
Any way good post though


----------



## richy142 (Oct 9, 2012)

shane.c said:


> Good pics any more of the WW,2 shelter



unforutnatly, i think you will find there very much locked off. theres some quite expensive equipment down there. 2 huge rolls royce (almost brand new) generators that were fitted out in the 90's.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 9, 2012)

richy142 said:


> unforutnatly, i think you will find there very much locked off. theres some quite expensive equipment down there. 2 huge rolls royce (almost brand new) generators that were fitted out in the 90's.



 awesome them engines eh?...  know the right people and you can get to see them... behind them locked doors...


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think they are Rolls Royce CV8 V8 diesel engines. If you do some research you will find they are the same power plant as a Challenger2 tank.


----------

